# Aquarium couriers???



## Alastair (17 Mar 2012)

As the title says, does anyone know of or can recommend couriers who would collect and deliver an aquarium and cabinet?? 
I've set my sights on this optiwhite set up http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190654592082?redirect=mobile as it will be perfect for my needs but I don't drive?? 
Ps who says you can't grow hc under LEDs hey 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wolfenrook (17 Mar 2012)

He's not a specific aquarium courier, but he did courier some optiwhite glass vivs for me insured (one actually broke on route and was replaced), so probably worth a try. http://www.animalcourier.co.uk/

Ade


----------



## Nat N (17 Mar 2012)

I know another site which is just generic but I am sure that you can negotiate specific care and terms with some of the van delivery services posted on this site (including liability): www.anyvan.com


----------

